# A Plan unbelievable!



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

Well chuffed, just changed from a trade policy and my no claims will only go to the van so had to start again - no no claims on the GTR.


A Flux £1088

A Plan £ 548, ok i'm 43 and with £500 excess, declared mods too

Guess who is getting my business?


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

thats cool  ,any points ?


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Theres a thread on here about A-plan, which they even responded to.

I used to be with them for 2 years and received good service, BUT be sure that you are covered for what you think you are - they are cheaper for a reason.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

So chuffed he posted 3 times!!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Scott said:


> So chuffed he posted 3 times!!!


Where....


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

matt j said:


> Theres a thread on here about A-plan, which they even responded to.
> 
> I used to be with them for 2 years and received good service, BUT be sure that you are covered for what you think you are - they are cheaper for a reason.


could you post me a link, would be interested in this....


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Here you go Kenan.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=55365&highlight=interesting+conversation


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just found it thanks bud. Posted about this myself a while ago...


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes with one SP30.

Yes I am aware of the standard parts issue but insurance is a gamble, at the moment i need to build up a new no claims bonus then I will look at getting better cover for real value on mods etc. At the moment its insured for 12k and i can live with that.

Lets face it we all lose money on Skylines when we part with them, last months Jap performance mag, R32 GTR for 12k complete with 20K worth of receipts Ouch, lets hope we part with them on our terms and not because its stolen or involved in accident.

I live in a good area and have had Skylines since 97, all cat one alarm and no problems yet, 9 years worth of insurance premiums wasted with no claims ?(fleet and trade policy) its a gamble not to say it will not get stolen or ran into tomorrow but i assess my circumstances as low so i take the cheap insurance.

You pay your money and take your chance!


----------

